# Change of plans, Booze Cruise!



## Clay-Doh

Change of plans. Dive trip on another boat is a no-go. Takin my boat out since the starboard motor has been fixed and ran for a few hours. Pretty sure the port is fixed, but need to run it. 

Tomorrow, Booze Cruise on my boat! Gonna run it to test the port motor. Got 2 goin and pork chops for the grill for the 3 of us, and plenty of mesquite chunks. If you want to go, no guarantees what will happen, but your welcome to come. May not make it out of the Bayou, may run to Navarre bridge, may jump in the water and shoot some sheepheads, may run out in the Gulf if all seems well and jig up some Aj's, may dive down and shoot one. 

If you want to go let me know in the morn. Leavin the marina off Gulf beach Hwy about 10:30. Bring your own drink and food, and bait and rods and tackle if you want to fish. If you wanna throw down $10-15 for gas and mesquite cool, if not cool. (Cheap ass) Let me know!


----------



## coolbluestreak

Sorry your trip got canned!
How did today go on your boat, what about the seas?


----------



## submariner

Clay you are a character- you else would call it a booze cruise did you have half naked women on board too?? hope the boat worked out ok ed


----------



## wackydaddy

That's one way to make the lady forget how much she's missed you, take her drinking!


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

hope these offers are out there when my knee heals up, sounds like an entertaining trip.
Erik


----------

